# Ticks



## mrbnichols (Mar 22, 2012)

So I am wondering what everyone uses for Ticks as they are horrible in my neighborhood already. Last year we choose to use Frontline but just wondering what everyone else thought and if their was anything cheaper?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Frontline and Fromtline plus. 

Alas, Trifexis is not for tics. 
Last year we were on it and thought we were protected. New vet few days ago said no :-\


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

We use Frontline plus, but a few of the buggers still are crawling around looking to attach. We do several visual checks after hikes with our pup. We do a tick check before we get into the car, when we take him out, and a final roll over thorough check once in the house. It's amazing how you'll still occasionally find them during the third check. I swear we have chameleon ticks. I'm just glad for short brown hair where you can see them. I'd hate to attempt to find them on a long black haired dog.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Use what works not starting a debate the facts these chemicals kill Fleas , Ticks, Dogs and can make folks sick as heck if they sleep with you

FACTS

Vets all tied and paid to them""

They read it it must be the truth lol

but all chemicals have risks some very high

None zero natural pet store will sell you any chemical does not matter the costs

and I have a contract with my Breeder

frontline, bio spot and more I am done 

Its his dog for life!

Mine are loaded with natural garlic and deep red cedar a Choice not a chance

I make ;D

PS weekly salt waters swims great healers and buggies no no salt and cold 

LOVE THIS TRUTH

((WARNING NEVER USE ON ANY DOGS UP TO 6 MONTHS OF AGE ))

OVER 6 MONTHS ITS GREAT :

LMAO

KIDS' BIG DRUGS AND $ MARKETING BS ;D :-\


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

Alma wears scalibor protector band, and since she has it I found only one tick on her.
I'm quite happy how it works


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Vectra 3D, Preventic collars and Bite Free, horse spray.

I wish the Homeopathics would work for us, but they just don't ere in Connecticut, and I've tried many through the years. I use the chem's, but the Bite Free has to be washed off at the end of the session. We got us some nasty ticks here in New England. I spray my clothes with Bite Free also.

I lost a stellar V, in the prime of his life, to Lyme disease many years ago, and have two friends with antibiotic drips taped to them 24/7 due to ticks, so I don't screw around with the tick prevention here in Connecticut.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Unrelated, but still on the subject of Lyme disease. 

Friend of ours contracted the disease while in Africa volunteering for Doctors Without Borders. 
http://www.doctorswithoutborders.org/

She was only 27! at the time. Terrible disease if not caught ultra fast. She was not lucky and the disease was diagnosed after she came back. :'(


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we use Frontline


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I 2 use frontline - this time of year - a nose 2 toes check B4 entry 2 house - ticks Luv 2 B under the pups ears - short fur dogs do make it easyer !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shyla (Mar 11, 2013)

I hear the collars are the best thing, and are water proof as well. I also use a scent spray on her and me before we go out to avoid the nasties!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Soooooooo...we use incessant tick checks & prayer.

As you have all seen in past photos, my kids often have their noses buried in Gracie's fur. She sleeps with us under the covers. It feels like too much chemical exposure for imperfect protection (here in MA, I know plenty of dogs with TBD despite preventatives). 

I check the kids and the dogs every night (and during and immediately following hikes). We are all at high risk because of our location & our time spent exploring in the woods...but daily checks feel like the best available insurance. I also do a snap test twice/year for Gracie. I wish they had them for people.

I am incredibly humble about ticks. They scare me. I consider them to be the single biggest threat to the long term health of my family, and I do not consider us immune from disease no matter how careful I am. I do think it is at least somewhat useful to be aware of one's high risk, though. Many if not most of the people/pets I know with Lyme picked up the tick in the backyard...and hadn't recognized a need to be vigilant.

Scary stuff.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Ticks are common enough here that we use Frontline Plus. Wish we didn't have to, but I'm not messing around with those guys. It's made worse by the fact that I've never found a tick on him--logically I know that if I had missed a tick during a check, eventually I would have seen it once it became a little engorged. But non-logically I'm just convinced that I'm really bad at searching for ticks. I'm paranoid like that!

But yes, we use the preventative stuff. And daily tick checks, which I think he enjoys, since it's like getting petted all over! Extra ones if we've been in the woods.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Found our first tick on Oquirrh today.  I HATE ticks, they are SOOOOOO disgusting! Anyone know what kind of tick this is - we live in Northern Utah?


----------

